# provoquer la dépendance (drogue, etc.)



## nasti

Rere... salut 


Une autre difficulté: comment construire des phrases avec "la dépendance", comment exprimer ces idées-là (pourquoi pas par d'autres mots) ? :

_Ces médicaments _(/ces drogues) _*provoquent la dépendance*._

_Ces médicaments *provoquent une dépendance physique, psychique.*_

_Ces médicaments* mettent dans la dépendance*._

_Il est* devenu dépendant de* ces médicaments._

​Je vous remercie d'avance pour tous les commentaires !


----------



## snarkhunter

"mettre dans la dépendance" n'est pas une expression utilisée.

On parlera plutôt de "provoquer la/une dépendance (ou accoutumance)", "d'entraîner la/une dépendance (ou accoutumance)", de "rendre dépendant".


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Mes idées;

Ces médicaments rendent dépendant.

Ces médicaments entraînent une dépendance.


----------



## nasti

Merci beaucoup snarkhunter et Chris' Spokesperson 

C'est clair maintenant.


_L'accoutumance_ est moins forte que _la dépendance_, c'est ça ? 


Et que faire exprimer cette idée : 



nasti said:


> _ Il est* devenu dépendant de* ces médicaments._


----------



## Petite-Belette

_Il est* devenu dépendant de* ces médicaments. 
Il a sombré dans la dépendance.
Il est accroc. (familier)_


----------



## snarkhunter

nasti said:


> _L'accoutumance_ est moins forte que _la dépendance_, c'est ça ?


Non, je pense que ça n'est pas exactement ça...

La "dépendance" signifie que l'on ne peut se passer de quelque chose, alors que "l'accoutumance" signifie que l'on s'est habitué à une chose, et qu'elle ne produit plus vraiment d'effet.

Ainsi, on peut arriver au stade de "l'accoutumance", sans être réellement "dépendant". Cela dépend avant tout de la toxicité des produits concernés. Mais on ne peut être "dépendant" sans qu'il y ait eu "accoutumance", puisque le premier état découle logiquement de la seconde...


----------



## nasti

Merci beaucoup Petite-Belette et snarkhunter ! 

La "dépendance" et  "l'accoutumance" sont maintenant hm... _en théorie_ claires par contre le côté pratique ... :

J'essaie :
_Il a plusieurs *dépendances, addictions* : la cigarette, l'alcool, le shopping, c'est pour cela, sa femme veut le quitter. "Je veux et je vais combattre *mes *__*dépendances* ! Ne me quitte pas stp !_"

_Fumer pendant un mois suffit d'entraîner* l'accoutumance* : une cigarette par jour n'est plus suffisante. On en passe à 2. C'est le premier pas d'en devenir dépendant._ (c'est inventé pour mettre l'accoutumance en contexte).​Ces 2 fragments sont-ils corrects ???


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui, je pense.
L'accoutumance est plus le constat d'une situation. Tandis que la dépendance devient le constat d'une affection, donc de quelque chose qui est déjà devenu une _pathologie_.

Un exemple : en ville, on est souvent accoutumé au bruit. Mais il est sans doute encore assez rare qu'on en soit _dépendant_ !


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Oui, je vois ça, mais dans le contexte de drogues ils me semblent.....semblable (au moins un peu)! Alors...prendre de tolérance aux drogues = accoutumer aux drogues?


----------



## Petite-Belette

"tolérance" a le même sens en français que "tolerance" en anglais.

L'"accoutumance" est un début de dépendance, disons une "addiction" mais en moins grave...

Je dirais :
"Tolérer les drogues" = les admettre, accepter
"Etre accoutumer aux drogues" = se droguer, avoir l'habitude d'en prendre

Je suis pas sure d'être claire...


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Oui, je sais qu'ils ont le même sens, c'était celle phrase-ci qui m'a troublé;

_Fumer pendant un mois suffit d'entraîner* l'accoutumance* : une cigarette par jour n'est plus suffisante. On en passe à 2._

En anglais on dirait vraiment que ça signifie l'accumulation (si ce mot marche comme ça) de tolérance.

Mais en tout cas c'est pas grave, je ne voulais que savoir si je pouvais utiliser les mêmes phrases en français que j'utiliserais en anglais.

Inquiètez pas - vous expliquez bien toujours!


----------



## nasti

Merci snarkhunter ! 



snarkhunter said:


> Un exemple : en ville, on est souvent accoutumé au bruit. Mais il est sans doute encore assez rare qu'on en soit _dépendant_ !



Regardez pourtant ces personnes qui ont déménagé à la campagne, après avoir vécu plusieurs années en ville, et qui sont angoissés par le silence des lieux (et qui parfois retournent en ville). En faisant une vague parallèle, on pourrait risquer la thèse que cette accoutumance s'est transformée en dépendance ! Sauf que... auraient-ils besoin de plus en plus de bruit ? Et là, toute la théorie tombe .



Chris' Spokesperson said:


> Oui, je vois ça, mais dans le contexte de drogues ils me semblent.....semblable (au moins un peu)! Alors...prendre de tolérance aux drogues = accoutumer aux drogues?



Je pense que cela peut être proche : la tolérance et l'accoutumance (mais c'est une opinion non francophone).

On fume la première cigarette, l'organisme ne le tolère pas, d'où des sensations agréables.
On fume la 50e, l'organisme commence à le tolérer parce qu'on s'habitue (accoutumance). Plus de sensations extrêmes. Plus rien du tout.
On augmente la dose pour dépasser la tolérance de l'organisme pour ressentir l'effet de fumer On devient dépendant.


Je le comprends ainsi, après vos explications !  Ca peut être faux .

Oups, j'ai pas vu vos 2 derniers messages .


----------



## snarkhunter

nasti said:


> On fume la première cigarette, l'organisme ne le tolère pas, d'où des sensations *agréables*.


Je pense que tu voulais dire exactement le contraire !

Mais ton analyse est effectivement bien vue...


----------



## nasti

On fume la première cigarette, l'organisme ne le tolère pas, d'où des sensations *agréables*.



snarkhunter said:


> Je pense que tu voulais dire exactement le contraire !



Ben ... non ! 

Pourquoi continuer si c'était pas agréable au début ???


----------



## snarkhunter

Je ne suis pas fumeur moi-même mais, à travers l'expérience des autres, je ne crois pas connaître grand-monde qui ait trouvé la première bouffée de sa vie spécialement _agréable_...

Alors "pourquoi continuer ?", eh bien, c'est peut-être comme pour... les coups de marteau sur les doigts !


----------



## Nanon

Petite-Belette said:


> _Il est accroc. (familier)_


 
Personnellement, j'écrirais plutôt "il, ou elle, est *accro*". Mais pour ce que j'en dis... mieux vaut regarder ici.


----------



## rxmagny

Bonjour, 
Je me permets de rappeler que la dépendance à un produit est tout simplement dans la définition médicale de la drogue. Est considéré comme telle, un produit dont on ne peut pas se passer et dont on doit progressivement augmenter les doses pour un effet "similaire"... J'insiste sur le fait qu'il s'agit du point de vue médical... Mais s'il n'y a pas de drogue sans dépendance, il peut y avoir dépendance sans drogue...


----------



## nasti

Merci rxmagny pour ton commentaire ! 

Je voudrais encore demander votre avis sur une expression proposée par tous les dictionnaires polonais ... 

Je reprends un exemple déjà cité, l'expression, dont il est question, est en rouge :


nasti said:


> _Il a plusieurs *mauvaises habitudes*: la cigarette, l'alcool, le shopping, c'est pour cela, sa femme veut le quitter. "Je veux et je vais combattre *mes *__*mauvaises habitudes* ! Ne me quitte pas stp !_"​



_Une mauvaise habitude_ est-elle réellement utilisée dans le langage courant dans le sens de l'_addiction_ ? Ou ça fait un gros euphémisme ?


Merci


----------



## itka

Je n'aurais pas l'idée de parler de "mauvaise habitude" pour une addiction à l'alcool ou à la drogue...
Pour moi on a une mauvaise habitude si on se ronge les ongles, si on s'arrache de petites peaux autour des doigts, si on laisse traîner ses vêtements en boule par terre, ce genre de choses...

Je ne sais pas qui a écrit ta phrase d'exemple, mais c'est sûrement quelqu'un pour qui tout cela n'est pas bien grave.


> _Il a plusieurs mauvaises habitudes : la cigarette, l'alcool, le shopping, c'est pour cela, sa femme veut le quitter._


----------



## Nicomon

Salut nasti... et les autres,

Je suis étonnée de lire que le mot « *addiction *» se dit en France. Ici, on le dit aussi - mais il est considéré comme un anglicisme. 

Extraits d'Antidote (j'aime beaucoup ce logiciel) 





> *Addiction : *
> *Dépendance à une drogue; toxicomanie.*
> *Toute dépendance ou attachement malsain à une substance, à une activité. Un jeu vidéo qui crée un véritable effet d’addiction.*
> *Anglicisme — Au Québec, on utilise plutôt dépendance, accoutumance ou toxicomanie. Cet anglicisme est toléré ailleurs dans la francophonie.[/QUOTE] *
> 
> *Dépendance :*
> *Fait pour une personne ou une collectivité de dépendre de qqn ou de qqch. Vivre dans, sous la dépendance de qqn. Dépendance politique, économique.*
> *[MÉDECINE]Besoin de continuer à absorber certaines substances toxiques pour chasser le malaise dû au sevrage. Dépendance à une drogue. État de dépendance d’un toxicomane.*
> 
> *Accoutumance : *
> *Accoutumance à : fait de s’accoutumer à qqch. Accoutumance aux bruits de la vie urbaine.*
> *[Spécialement] Phénomène métabolique entraînant la nécessité d’augmenter les doses d’une substance active ou toxique pour en obtenir l’effet habituel. Accoutumance à une drogue.*
> 
> *Accoutumer :*
> *Habituer (qqn) à faire ou à supporter qqch. Accoutumer un nouvel employé à la routine quotidienne. S’accoutumer : S’accoutumer au froid.*
> 
> *Tolérance :*
> *Respect de la liberté d’autrui, de ses manières de penser et d’agir; respect des opinions politiques et religieuses d’autrui même si on ne les partage pas. Faire preuve de tolérance. Prôner la tolérance.*
> *[MÉDECINE] Aptitude de l’organisme à supporter l’action d’une substance donnée, sans manifester de signes d’intoxication. *
> 
> *On peut, par exemple, ne pas tolérer certains antibiotiques (là, c'est moi qui ajoute) *


*Mon avis :*
- Si le mari fume quelques cigarettes par jour / boit quelques verres de vin au repas / dépense un peu trop dans les magasins, la femme peut penser qu'il a de mauvaises habitudes, mais si elle demande le divorce pour ça... elle manque de tolérance. 
- S'il fume 1 ou 2 paquets de cigarettes / boit 2 douzaines de bières ou un litre de gin par jour / flambe tout son argent au casino, il a des problèmes de dépendance. Et s'il refuse de se faire soigner... la demande de divorce me semble plus justifiée.  
 
- On peut s'accoutumer au froid, mais pas en devenir dépendant. 

En passant, dans le cas de dépendance aux médicaments, on peut parler aussi de _pharmacodépendance_ ou de _pharmacomanie. _


----------



## nasti

Merci Nicomon pour ton petit  mot .



Nicomon said:


> Je suis étonnée de lire que le mot « *addiction *» se dit en France. Ici, on le dit aussi - mais il est considéré comme un anglicisme.



J'ai pris le mot _addiction _du forum anglo-français où il est recommandé. Il y a même un message disant qu'il est mieux d'utiliser le mot_ addiction_ que la _dépendance_. http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=688869. 
(En France).

Quant aux mes expériences perso avec un mot de la même famille que l'_addiction_.... En Belgique, j'ai entendu une question "(tu es) _addicte (_du net) ?" (ou quelque chose comme ça), mais quand j'ai réutilisé ce mot dans une conversation avec un Français, il ne l'a pas compris. Donc, je ne l'utilise pas ...


----------



## Kajeetah

Premières bouffées: sensations désagréables, mais comme on est déjà accro... on continue!

Quant à "addict", c'est vrai qu'en Belgique on utilise plus d'anglicismes qu'en France.


----------



## Grop

Pour clarifier la question sur ce qu'est une accoutumance et pourquoi c'est nocif (dans le contexte d'une drogue). L'accoutumance fait qu'une drogue a de moins en moins d'effet. Ça veut dire que si on consomme une drogue pour obtenir un résultat (par exemple l'ébriété dans le cas de l'alcool lors d'une beuverie), il faut en consommer de plus grandes quantités.

L'alcool est une drogue qui provoque une dépendance et une accoutumance : un alcoolique chronique (qui boit souvent jusqu'à être saoul) est tenté de boire souvent (c'est la dépendance) et des quantités de plus en plus importantes (c'est l'accoutumance).

Certaines drogues sont moins addictives que d'autres, et elles ne causent pas non plus la même accoutumance.


----------



## Nicomon

Évidemment... "addict" (tout comme "addiction") s'entend au Québec aussi, mais c'est bel et bien un anglicisme. 




> Anglicisme — Utiliser plutôt toxicomane, drogué ou passionné, mordu, accro.


 Dans le contexte "addict du net", je dirais que les meilleurs équivalents sont _accro_ ou _mordu._ 

_Addiction _est pratique mais bon... le Petit Robert (2007) le considère toujours comme un anglicisme et le TLFI ne le connait pas. _Addiction _(tout court) ne me gêne pas, mais je n'aime pas le son - comme il est suggéré dans l'autre fil - de _développer une addiction._ 

*Petite capsule*

Ajouts :
« addiction » à l'alcool = alcoolodépendance / alcoolisme
« addiction » au tabac/abus de tabac = nicotinisme / tabacomanie / accoutumance à la nicotine

*Edit *: je n'avais pas lu le dernier post de Grop. Excellent  (cela confirme les définitions que j'ai mises plus haut)


----------

